# Wooden Stain/Finish



## SueBeeTN (Mar 2, 2012)

Here is a picture of one of my hives with Eco Wood Treatment that I purchased from Walter Kelley. It is supposedly a one time application and you are done! Hope this helps.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Eco Wood 5 years old


----------



## Kirk Osborne (Oct 7, 2012)

Hmmm... The Eco Wood looks pretty good. Thanks for the pictures. I'll give this a while and see what else people come up with. I like the look of that... and once and done is always nice.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Penothin Clear Cedar on cedar left and back, on pine right

http://www.penofin.com/products_rl.shtml


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Penothin, maybe Mission Brown

https://www.dropbox.com/s/usmx1r5wwjyja0p/20130720_190756.jpg


----------



## Kirk Osborne (Oct 7, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

I decided not to post.


----------

